# What kind of breed is he ?



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

We just rescued another dog , he is still a pup , according to the paper , he is only 7 months old . Do you guys have any idea what kind of breed is he ? I was told he is schnauzer mix , he does look like schnauzer , but he has a wiry coat with a curl up long tail . He is all black , with dark brown around his face . He only has 1 eye , had to have the other one removed because it was too small and didn't function at all .

Do you guys think he looks like schnauzer mix with cairn ? 
PS : here is a pic of him and my other dog , Tigger ( the black and white )


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Schnauzer/Maltese is what came to my mind.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Schnauzer mix too. The first picture of him, with Tigger (who is cute too), looks like Tramp in the _Lady and the Tramp_ film, but yours is shorter.


----------



## Twin City Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

Schnoodle. Looks just like our Barklee at that age, maybe a little longer hair. Pretty sure about the schnauzer part, guessing poodle due to similarities to our dog. I think Cairn would also be a good guess. Any penchant for yellow brick roads?


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

My husband also said the same thing that Roo ( the black one ) looks like in the movie Lady and The Tramp 

My black and white guy , i think he's a Lhasa / Shihtzu , his name is Tigger , we adopted him in January . 

The black guy we just adopted yesterday , we named him Roo , if Roo is a schnauzer maltese or even poodle mix , wouldn't the hair be smooth though ? He is very wiry though .. He is only 7 months but weighs about 15 lbs already the same size like my other dog who is 3 years old .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I think he looks a bit like Eddee! Lol! Schnauzer mix. My Niece says Eddee has to have Shih Tzu in him because he acts like all the ones she knows! Lol!  Eddee is brindle with a very curley tail also.

I think your guy is adorable no matter what the other mix is. My white dogs are Schnauzer/Poodles (Schnoodles) They are 20 pounds full grown. Their hair is a mixture of Poodle and Schnauzer texture. Eddee has wirey hair and a soft undercoat .... but very thin. His leg, head, and facial hair is silky. Eddee is now 15 pounds at a year old.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Schnauzers are wire-haired. Very much so. And their tails curl if they're not cut.

I don't really see anything else. He looks like an uncut/unclipped Schnauzer to me. He's a cutie!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone , we had miniature schnauzer before , as you can see in the picture , her hair was so soft , maybe because i always kept it short , but i never noticed wiry hair on her . 

Roo , does need some grooming , but i will have to wait til his hair grow a little bit more around his face too , he just had an eye surgery last month so probably they had to shave them off and it doesn't look too good LOL .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Google up Schnauzer/Affenspincher Photos .........  Sorry ... my computer is broken and this one will not comply with me! Lol!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL , i just did .. he does resemble to some of the images schnauzer and affenpinscher . 

here is another pic of him .


----------

